# [Intell+sterowniki+Xorg] nie dzialajacy poprawnie Xorg

## kazelot

witam, kiedys mialem problem ze nie moglem uruchomic Fluxbox'a na sprzecie Acer TM2410 o parametrach: 15.4" WXGA TFT LCD, rozdzielczość 1280 x 800 pixeli + Zintegrowana grafika z chipsetem IntelŽ 910GML!

To juz dziala Fluxbox sie uruchamia, jednak w dziwnej rozdzielczosci i kolorach. Obraz (bardzo waski) jest na pol ekranu o czarno-bialych kolorach. 

W Kernelu mam wcompilowane wszystko co jest potrzebne do grafiki (tak mi sie wydaje). 

w trybie tekstowym jest wszystko ok, rodzielczosc 1280x800 ladna ostrosc etc. 

jednak X'y (fluxbox) wyglada tak jak napisalem.

no i oczywiste pytanie co moze byc przyczyna? (przejzalem juz forum, zmienialem xorg.conf - jednak nic nie pomoglo). 

moze ktos ma pomysl na tego xorg'a? moze cos w kernelu jeszcze jest nie tak?

oto moj Xorg.conf (w ostatniej configuracji ktorej sie uruchamia Fluxbox):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "acer_key" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB_Mouse" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "acer_key"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "airkey"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"#psaux"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow" "14"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "15"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.32"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.52"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB_Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "acer_monitor"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   HorizSync    35.2 - 35.2

   HorizSync    35.5 - 35.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   ModeLine     "1280x1024@75Hz(VESA)" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x960@85Hz(VESA)" 148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1024x768@75Hz(VESA)" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fbdev"

   Card        "** Linux framebuffer (generic)        [fbdev]"

   BusID       "fb"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "acer_monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x960"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1152x864"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

EndSection 
```

xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux kamyk 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 #6 Sun Nov 13 23:56:48 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 November 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 14 19:56:33 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "acer_monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "acer_key"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "airkey"

(**) XKB: model: "airkey"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) XKB: layout: "pl"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "USB_Mouse"

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1025,006a rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1025,006a rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1025,006a rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1025,006a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1025,006a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1025,006a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1025,006a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1025,006a rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1025,006a rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 1025,006a rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1025,006a rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1025,006a rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1025,006a rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:05:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1468,0312 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,006a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:09:0: chip 1524,1410 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:9:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corp. unknown chipset (0x2592) rev 3, Mem @ 0xb0080000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0000000/18, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corp. unknown chipset (0x2792) rev 3, Mem @ 0x20000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0102000 - 0xb01020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb0101fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x2007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0102000 - 0xb01020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb0101fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x2007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0102000 - 0xb01020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb0101fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x2007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

   mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

   pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI, GeForce4 448 Go,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

   0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

   Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

   GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX 5500,

   GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M, 0x0329,

   Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI, GeForce FX Go53xx Series,

   GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

   GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE, GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345,

   GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700, 0x0349, 0x034B,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F, GeForce 6800 Ultra,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, 0x0043, GeForce 6800 GT, 0x0049,

   Quadro FX 4000, Quadro FX 4400, 0x00C0, 0x00C1, GeForce 6800 LE,

   0x00C8, 0x00C9, 0x00CC, 0x00CE, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600,

   0x0142, 0x0143, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, 0x0147, GeForce Go 6600, 0x0149, 0x014B,

   0x014C, 0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, 0x0160, 0x0166, 0x0210,

   0x0211, 0x021D, 0x021E

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

   Trio32/64, Aurora64V+, Trio64UV+, Trio64V2/DX/GX

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

   virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

   86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

   trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/741GX/M741/760/M760, SIS340

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000, V2x00

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

   neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

   3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

   Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

   Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

   ProSavage PN133, ProSavage KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128,

   SuperSavage/MX 64, SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128,

   SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64,

   SuperSavage/IXC 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR,

   ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

   CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

   CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

   ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100, 

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

   tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

   cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

   tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

   cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

   cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

   cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1, cyberbladeXP4

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

   ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

   ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

   i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

   SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) IMSTT: driver (version 1.0.0) for IMS TwinTurbo chipsets : imstt128,

   imstt3d

(II) NEWPORT: driver for Newport Graphics Card: XL

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

   ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

   Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM, Cougar3DR

(II) via: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400, K8M800

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(II) FBDEV(0): using default device

(II) Running in FRAMEBUFFER Mode

(**) FBDEV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 24

(==) FBDEV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) FBDEV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) FBDEV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) FBDEV(0): Hardware: VESA VGA (vidmem: 7872k)

(II) FBDEV(0): Checking Modes against framebuffer device...

(II) FBDEV(0):    mode "1280x960" ok

(II) FBDEV(0): Checking Modes against monitor...

(--) FBDEV(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) FBDEV(0):  Built-in mode "current": 102.4 MHz, 62.7 kHz, 76.2 Hz

(II) FBDEV(0): Modeline "current"  102.41  1280 1312 1472 1632  800 804 808 824 -hsync -vsync -csync

(==) FBDEV(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(**) FBDEV(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPAN_DISPLAY: Invalid argument

(==) FBDEV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) acer_key: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) acer_key: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) acer_key: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) acer_key: XkbModel: "airkey"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) acer_key: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) acer_key: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) USB_Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB_Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) USB_Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) USB_Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USB_Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB_Mouse: Buttons: 5

(**) USB_Mouse: SmartScroll: 1 

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB_Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "acer_key" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) USB_Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list! 
```

za pomoc w rozwiazaniu problemu z gory dziekuje

pozdrawiamLast edited by kazelot on Sat Jan 14, 2006 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## psycepa

no dobra ale dlaczego xy chcesz na fb uruchamiac ?

nie lepiej na sterowniku do intela ?

----------

## kazelot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no dobra ale dlaczego xy chcesz na fb uruchamiac ?
> 
> nie lepiej na sterowniku do intela ?

 

na Intelu nawet nie startuje Fluxbox - umiera z Errorem. jedynie na czym mi uruchamia sie Fluxbox to fb oraz * Generic VESA compatible - vesa przy tym ostatnim jest takze dziwna rozdzielczosc i lekkie rozmazanie obrazu (bynajmniej kolory sa).

----------

## psycepa

jaki error wypluwa na intelui ? u mnie aceer na intelu (i810 czy jakos tak) smiga az milo...

problemy z rozdzielczoscia sa najpewniej zwiazane z fb, 

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```

----------

## kazelot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> jaki error wypluwa na intelui ? u mnie aceer na intelu (i810 czy jakos tak) smiga az milo...
> 
> problemy z rozdzielczoscia sa najpewniej zwiazane z fb, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

przy ustawieniu: ** Intell i810 (generic) i sterach i810 wypluwa:

```
(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected. 
```

kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 ... a jakie masz jadro? moze cos to moje nie obsluguje Intela? w samej conf jadra sa moduly do Intela, ale moze jednak nie wszystko   :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

a to napewno jest sterownik do  IntelŽ 910GML ?

----------

## kazelot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a to napewno jest sterownik do  IntelŽ 910GML ?

 

wiesz z rodziny Intela mam tam tylko do wyboru ten albo i7**  oraz i6** jednak ani jeden ani drugi ani trzeci nie podolal   :Confused: 

ogolnie w Kernelu z tego co pamietam to mam wspomniane tylko o serii i8**.

----------

## psycepa

ja zadnego intela nie mam wkompilowanego w jadro

probowales sterowniki z portage ?

----------

## kazelot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ja zadnego intela nie mam wkompilowanego w jadro
> 
> probowales sterowniki z portage ?

 

nie probowalem...a moglbys bardziej sprecyzowac lokalizajce tych sterownikow?

----------

## psycepa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

chyba maskowane...

btw, jade na nitro, ale to chyba nie ma wiekszego znaczenia...

ps znalazlem jeszcze cos takiego:

sys-apps/855resolution moze sie przyda, a wogole to 

wrzuc jeszcze co daje

```

lspci | grep VGA

```

 i moze jeszcze

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep INTEL

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep I8

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep I9

```

ps i jeszcze cos moze nie bezposrednio zwiazane z tematem, ale prezentuje flagi USE  :Smile: 

[url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets[/url]

----------

## kazelot

lspci | grep VGA

```
0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller  (rev 03) 
```

...|grep INTEL

```
CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_MCH=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

#CONFIG_SNDINTEL8X0M is not set
```

...| grep I9

```
CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

#CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

#CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

#CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set 
```

...| grep I8

```
# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set 
```

----------

## psycepa

u mnie jest tak

```

virtual linux # cat .config | grep I8

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

```

```

virtual linux # cat .config | grep INTEL

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

```

```

virtual linux # lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

```

```

virtual linux # cat .config | grep I9

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

```

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

```

tak jest u mnie i gra i buczy  :Smile:  sproboj pokombinowac z tym i z tym co pisalem wczesniej  :Smile: 

hmm wlasnie a moze wystarczy jako pokombinujesz z busid ? moze tu jest pies pogrzebany ?:>

----------

## kazelot

no wlasnie BusID "..." kombinowalem w tym zakresie, ale co najzabawniejsze ze idzie mi na VESA bez podania BusID   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

no ok ale sprobuj zeby ci poszlo z driverami karty i kombinowanym busid, chyba ze bez busid ruszy ;p, hmm ewentualnie, co nie jest rozwiazaniem lecz raczej obejsciem problemu, mozesz sie przerzucic na modularne xorg7, moze akurat tam pojdzie ?:>

----------

## TAXIarz

Karta graf.:

Intel 915 graphics card (DualHead, 128 MB of shared ram)

Proponuję zerknąć na: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_TravelMate_2403

```

To get native resolution of this laptop working 

you'll need to use the 855resolution program:

$ emerge 855resolution

Find out what the available modes are:

$ 855resolution -l

then pick one to replace and edit the configuration file: 

/etc/conf.d/855resolution It is self-explanatory, and it will even remind you to do:

$ rc-update add 855resolution default

```

----------

## kazelot

damn it! nadal jest dla i810 error: 

```
(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.
```

a Panowie jak dac rade z hard mask ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" - nic nie zmienia. 

z 855resolution poszlo, jednak dla xf86-video-i810 nie

----------

## TAXIarz

```
*  sys-apps/855resolution

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: 0.4

      Size of downloaded files: 6 kB

      Homepage:    http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier

      Description: Utility to patch VBIOS of Intel 855 / 865 / 915 chipsets.

      License:     public-domain as-is
```

To był twój chipset?

----------

## arsen

 *kazelot wrote:*   

> damn it! nadal jest dla i810 error: 
> 
> ```
> (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
> 
> ...

 

hard masked to nie keywords to mask czyli /etc/portage/package.unmask, szczegóły man portage.

----------

## TAXIarz

A właściwie, na stronie Intela szukałeś?

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=1764&OSFullName=Linux%2A&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21

Mamy tam readm.txt ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9722/ENG/readme.txt

Wsparcie dla:

```

*  NOTE:  This document refers to systems containing the 

*         following Intel chipsets: 

*

* Intel(R) 852GM Chipset

* Intel(R) 852GME Chipset

* Intel(R) 852GMV Chipset

* Intel(R) 855GM Chipset

* Intel(R) 855GME Chipset

* Intel(R) 865G Chipset 

* Intel(R) 865GV Chipset 

* Intel(R) 915G Express Chipset  

* Intel(R) 915GV Express Chipset

* Intel(R) 910GL Express Chipset 

* Intel(R) 945G Express Chipset  

* Mobile Intel(R) 915GM Express Chipset

* Mobile Intel(R) 915GMS Express Chipset

* Mobile Intel(R) 910GML Express Chipset

* Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset  

```

Czyli chodzi o:

```

* Mobile Intel(R) 910GML Express Chipset

```

Paczka rpm jest oraz źródla

tar.bz2.

Zdaje się, że:

Źródło: ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9722/eng/Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz

Rozmiar: 22.2 MB (23,214,638 bajtów)

----------

## ^marcs

 :Mr. Green: 

zeby odpalić grafe na chipsetach i915 musisz miec nowe Xy tj monolityczne 6.8.99.15-r4 (aktualnie) lub modularne 7.0 (ja uzywam 6.*)

ster i810 z 6.8.2 nie działa z nimi (moze instalacja samego stera jak ktos sugerował wczesniej, pomoże) - odmaskujesz je sposobem jak aresn mówi lub przez wywalnenie wpisu maskującego w /usr/portage/profile/package.mask (tam jest jedna grupa w calosci do Xów, mozesz tez wywalic wszystko z tej grupy i odmaskowac wszystkie moduły za jednym strzałem, ale to tylko jak bedziesz chcial mergowac 7.0)

potem juz bedzie ladnie dzialac, rozdzielczość wxga ustawiasz programem 855resolution

np

```
855resolution 58 1280 800
```

w gentowej wersji masz prosty plik konfiguracyjny w /etc/conf.d oraz skrypt ktory latwo potem wrzucisz do runlevela

osatatnią rzeczą jaką bedziesz musial zrobić jest DRM (bez patchowania sie nie obejdzie, topic jest przygotowany pod instalacje 6.8.99.15), udało mi sie go przejść i moge się w koncu ogladac filmy DVD:P

may the force be with you   :Cool: 

----------

## kazelot

ok, emerge sobie najpierw Xorg 7 a pozniej tego xf86-video-i810. 855resolution juz mam! mam nadzieje ze po tej operacji pojda mi normalnie x'y we fluxbox...

o wynikach poinformuje   :Wink: 

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za dotychczasowe pomysly na rozwiazanie problemu...

----------

## ^marcs

pójdą pójdą, ale mozesz nie mieć DRMa ani xv(bedziesz sobie oglada filmy w aalib  :Wink:  )...dlatego lepiej skorzystac z tego topicu co Ci podalem linka.

----------

